# In defense of Khan



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*http://hardcourtmayhem.com/sphericalstudies/?p=94*


> One thing most NBA soothsayers seem to agree on is: “the the Twolves are gonna suck and David Kahn is a big fat joke”. Most power rankings have the Twolves ranked 30 out of 30
> 
> .....
> Kahn aint perfect, but in a League where Billy King just got rehired I don’t think the bars been set very high. *Yeah he traded away Al Jeff for peanuts, and didn’t land us Stephen Curry but for the first time in years I’m excited to watch the Twolves this upcoming season. Shouldn’t that count for something?*
> ...


I agree with this. Minny has to be the most misunderstood, most easily dismissed, most overlooked team in the league right now. Kahn most definitely is not perfect, but I have to give him credit for getting some interesting talent in time Minny. Like dude was saying, this is probly the most intriguing, most exciting, and most talented team in the post KG era. It's a little fuzzy, but i'm starting to see the light. Growing pains are to be expected, but I like the direction we're headed @ the moment.


----------

